# Update on the Criton Kits



## Jdiesel87 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if there is any update on the Criton kits. I'm starting to plan my next project and am wondering if I should hold out and see what the new Criton kits look like. They will be using the RT2 ribbon tweeter with the LDW7, correct?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

The crossover work is nearly done on at least one of these and should know more later today.

The Criton 1 uses the RT2 and the LDW7 in .38 cu ft and the Criton 2 uses 2 LDW7 and the RT2 in .75 cu ft.

Stay tuned.

Bob


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

Giving up my M&K 150THX to do DIY all the way and continue with CSS after my SDX12 subs. So maybe the bigger Criton 2 kit is the right choice. 
I have always been all in for one brand instead of mixing speakers and ribbon tweeters I love since before when I owned some XTZ speakers.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I just finished loading all the info for both Criton.1 and Criton.2


----------

